# Track set price question...



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I finally have the scratch together to put together my big layout.Who out there has the best price on the Tomy Super International Set,as I will be needing at least two of these??? I am building a slight variation of the "commercial" track on Greg Brauns site.I think these sets will pretty much give me a good start on the pieces I need.

And is it even worth trying to recoup some of the money by putting the cars up for auction,or should I just keep them to use as beater cars to use when non racing type folks or my sons friends come over????

Thanks in advance.....

Mike


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Best bet is to sell those Super G+ cars on E-bay.....They fetch at least $20-25 a piece, which would really lesses the hit you ultimately pay for the track.

Here's a link for some Super G+ slotcars on E-bay for reference's sake.

Get some Lifelike Fasttrackers or Tyco cars to use for track cleaning and beating up. You can get these cheap.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

dlw said:


> Best bet is to sell those Super G+ cars on E-bay.....They fetch at least $20-25 a piece, which would really lesses the hit you ultimately pay for the track.
> 
> Get some Lifelike Fasttrackers or Tyco cars to use for track cleaning and beating up. You can get these cheap.


I heartily agree. The Gplus cars that come with the sets are Indy types, with lots of fins and wings to break off. You want full bodied racers for your younger company...One visit from my nephew and 2 nieces killed any chance I had of getting a decent price for those cars in an auction. That was an expensive lesson for me, so I'm passing it along. DLW has it right. Trust me.

Can't help you with track costs, as I deal with a guy in Quebec. I've seen sets cheaper in the States, but the shipping and currency difference makes it less of a hassle for me to just deal with a Canadian. Sorry I can't help you there.

Trev


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If I recall, I picked up two sets of the International for $110. each and dumped all eight cars for $20. + on you know where. $ 220 invested, $160 (minimum) off the car sales, cheap track and enough wall warts & power tracks for seperate lanes for a four laner. A great set up for part time racers and the NEPHEWS.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Just curious... why would anyone buy SG+ F1 cars for $20 each? With so many International sets out there, it seems that the market would be saturated with them. Since everyone knows you get four of those cars in an International, why are they still willing to pay $20 for those cars? Seems to me that the price of those cars should be coming down, unless people are busting them up and wanting replacements.

Also, I agree with AfxToo on getting an International and a 4-Way split if you're only going to get two sets.  The Internationals just load you up with 6" and 9" curves. Since I like a variety of different car and body types, I wish they'd expand on the GTP car bodies. They snap onto the JLXT chassis nicely too, where they aren't as likely to fly around the room. But that's for another forum I guess...


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

I have the international and the 4 lane split. I've made some great tracks with them. But I just bought another international from towerhobbies for $129. So I'll have 4 super g's on ebay in the next couple days.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys.Cwpw,I will probably buy the sets from the place you mentioned,that seems to be about the best price.The rest of the track pieces I need I will have to harvest off of epay,it seems to be the way to go for bulk pieces.

I may just end up keeping the cars.The G Plus cars are some of my favorites,so having 8 or so extras won't be so bad I guess.Besides,once I get the track building thing out of the way,I want to focus on doing some modeling.I would like to try doing some resin castings for the G Plus chassis,as there doesn;t seem to be a whole lot out there.

Thanks again guys,I can always count on you guys to point me in the right direction.  

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> The rest of the track pieces I need I will have to harvest off of epay,it seems to be the way to go for bulk pieces.


Once you figure out what you need, don't forget to ask on the board as well. I know I've got some extra track. (Anyone needs 6 inch turns, I'm your man!  ) 
Trev


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,I waited and did some shopping around and I'm glad I did.I was able to get the sets I needed from epay new in the box for $109 each,which I think was a pretty good deal.
If you are in the market for Super International sets,check out "allsells".I give her a big thumbs up.

Ok,now I have the track thing out of the way,next step is to get the wood and put my 4'X16' table together.

Mike


----------

